# Yamaha YXZ 1000R



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Surprised this isnt a hotter topic






---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------



z24guy said:


> Surprised this isnt a hotter topic
> 
> Yamaha YXZ1000R - World’s First and Only True Pure Sport Side-by-Side - YouTube


Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Side by Side :: Pure Sport :: 2016 YXZ1000R


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

this thing is pretty legit. gotta love the manual in it. :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Definitely an interesting machine. I haven't had time to read up on it yet. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's a little more into. Great machine but probably not one to be converted into a mud machine.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Mud machine or not, I want one! The manual transmission is somthing I've wanted to see in a sxs for a long time, gobs of wheel travel, this thing is gonna be a great trail rig.


----------

